# EVGA GTX 560 TI + Scythe Setsugen 2



## Drapenot (12. April 2011)

Hallo

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine EVGA GTX 560 TI und dazu einen Scythe Setsugen 2 gekauft. Der Kühler passt auch wunderbar auf die Karte, allerdings bekomme ich dann kein Bild mehr. Normaler Beep Code kommt aber eben kein Bild.
Also wieder den normalen Kühler drauf und sie geht wieder.
Das Spielechen paar mal getrieben und immer wenn der Setsugen drauf ist will die Karte nicht.
Dachte schon liegt vieleicht dran das irgendwas nicht richtig gekühlt wird und habe die Kühlplatte vom Standard kühler dran gemacht statt den einzelnen Chip Kühlern, aber das funktioniert auch nicht.

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen, hatte sowas auch noch nie.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

Mach mal ein paar Bilder wenn du den Setsugen2 drauf hast. Ich vermute das du irgend wo einen Kurzer verursacht anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären!


----------



## Drapenot (13. April 2011)

So das sind die Bilder die ich sowieso gemacht habe.
Falls du noch mehr willst, kann ich auch noch welche machen wo ich den Kühler wechsle


----------



## lukyluke (13. April 2011)

Vielleicht die Sicherheitsschaltung die die Karte nicht hochfahren lässt, wenn kein Lüfterkabel angeschlossen ist. Lass den Setsugen 2 mal drauf schließ aber den alten Lüfter an die Karte an.


----------



## matti30 (13. April 2011)

> ielleicht die Sicherheitsschaltung die die Karte nicht hochfahren lässt, wenn kein Lüfterkabel angeschlossen ist.



so ein Schmarrn, dann dürfte die EVGA ja mit nem Wasserkühler erst recht net laufen...


----------



## Drapenot (13. April 2011)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Sicherheitsschaltung die die Karte nicht hochfahren lässt, wenn kein Lüfterkabel angeschlossen ist. Lass den Setsugen 2 mal drauf schließ aber den alten Lüfter an die Karte an.




Das habe ich zum testen auch schon ausprobiert, ist aber trptzdem das selbe Problem


----------



## matti30 (13. April 2011)

mal den Sitz der Speicherkühler usw. ausprobiert? Iwo was vergessen? Weil, auf den Bildern kann man jetzt net wirklich was erkennen, ob der Kühler falsch montiert wurd, oder nicht. Ach, hoffe, die Schrauben wurden nicht zu fest angezogen? Alles nur Vermutungen meinerseits...


----------



## lukyluke (13. April 2011)

matti30 schrieb:


> so ein Schmarrn, dann dürfte die EVGA ja mit nem Wasserkühler erst recht net laufen...


 
Haha das stimmt habe ich nicht dran gedacht Dann kann ich auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen, denn nur wenn ein Stromstecker oder sonst etwas fehlt geht dir Karte nicht(Bei mir)


----------



## Drapenot (14. April 2011)

So bin heute noch mal in aller Ruhe alles durch gegangen.
Alle Chipkühler ordentlich drauf gemacht und geschaut das die Schrauben nicht so fest sind und das alles passt und jetzt läuft sie  ka was da los war.
Aber toller Kühler unter Last kommt sie nicht über 55°C und das bei max 600rpm.


----------



## ViP94 (27. Juli 2011)

kannst du bitte mal ausmessen, wie weit der Setsugen über die Karte oben hinausragt.
Nur damit ich weiß, ob der in mein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Na das freut mich,

Viel Spaß


----------

